# Aktuelle Seite automatisch aktualisieren



## Peter Klein (8. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Gibt es ein Addon oder so für den Firefox, das die aktive Seite (bei mehreren tabs) automatisch aktualisiert wird? z.B. alle 3 Minuten oder so?


Brauche sowas.

Wäre dankbar für hilfe.

Peter


----------



## Sven Mintel (9. Juni 2006)

Ich kenn da nur ReloadEvery.... da kannst du dir zwar selbst aussuchen, ob du alle oder nur bestimmte Tabs aktualisierst, aber das aktuelle Tab wird da nicht erkannt/kann nicht automatísch gewählt werden.


----------

